
​Qualcomm blocked Samsung from selling Exynos chips: KFTC - xbmcuser
http://www.zdnet.com/article/qualcomm-blocked-samsung-from-selling-exynos-chips-kftc/
======
xbmcuser
I always felt Samsung staying with Qualcomm in the US had some arm twisting
involved as some of Samsung processors were simply put better or at least
equal. So why wouldn't a Samsung use it's own chips.

